# Native Instruments is looking for script programmers and testers



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everybody.

I'm writing this on behalf of Native Instruments. As the title says, we are currently looking for Kontakt scripters and testers to help us with some upcoming projects. If you are interested, please feel free to PM me or reply to this post to find out more.

Thanks!

Dan Santucci
Native Instruments


----------



## Stevie (Jul 15, 2009)

I really hope that Bob and all the other talented scripter here on VI will contact you


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 15, 2009)

Dan,

you are on a good way to look here at VI!

I like the way your company started with this! Very good!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 2, 2010)

I think this thread deserves a bump. I'd like to find out more!


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 2, 2010)

Me three


----------



## Reegs (Nov 3, 2010)

I would be curious too


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

thanks for the bump. We recently filled a part-time position for a dedicated KSP tester. However, this area is constantly growing and we are always on the look out for knowledgeable people willing to help out.

rest assured, when time permits a few of us are lurking about in these forums. 

Best Regards,
Dan


----------

